# CarPlay minimum iOS version?



## einzelgaenger (Aug 1, 2016)

Hey guys,

I've noticed that while I can certainly play the current playlist/album/artist/etc. with my older iPod iOS 5.1.1), I cannot navigate the device from within MyLink. As in, I can't go back from my playlist to my list of playlists, etc. I'd have to unplugg the iPod, switch playlists from the device, then replug it into the system.

Tried Googling for what the minimum iOS version MyLink fully supports, but I've had no luck. Any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

The only thing I can suggest is call the infotainment group and see what they (and their scripts) have to say.


----------



## bryberg (Jul 27, 2014)

According to the service manual, ios 7.1 is the minimum supported version.


----------



## einzelgaenger (Aug 1, 2016)

Thanks bryberg . Shame, since my older ipod still works like a charm and I see no reason to replace it.

I've been using a USB stick in the meantime and that works just fine with .m3u playlists as well as exploring the whole system for music.


----------

